# Tracking P.O.D. #'s



## Laffing (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay, I have a question. Say I wanted to put my T's on a print on demand website (Zazzle, Cafe Press, etc.) how could I track my sales numbers on the site? (If possible)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Laffing said:


> Okay, I have a question. Say I wanted to put my T's on a print on demand website (Zazzle, Cafe Press, etc.) how could I track my sales numbers on the site? (If possible)


They all have sales reports that are available once you login to their service and start making sales.


----------

